# USB-Stick will nicht mit Grub booten

## musv

Moin, 

ich hab mir mal'n USB-Stick geleistet. Da wollte ich jetzt auch mal einen Live-USB-Stick (Kingston Datatraveler) basteln. Erster Probeversuch: SysRescueCD

FAT-Partition angelegt

Daten von Sysrescue rüberkopiert auf die FAT-Partition

syslinux installiert

Neu gestartet -> hat von USB gebootet -> Sysrescue gebootet -> alle freuen sich. 

Dann wollte ich mal die nächste Schwierigkeitsstufe ausprobieren. Der Plan: Grub + SysrescueCD + aufgemotzte Live-CD mit KDE + Datenpartition. Also hab ich folgendes gemacht:

USB-Stick paritioniert: 4 Partition:

1. boot, ext2, 25 mb

2. sysrescue, ext2, 400 mb

3. livecd, ext2, 700 mb

4. daten, vfat, rest

auf der Boot-Partition ein Verzeichnis boot/grub angelegt.

Stage-Dateien von /boot/grub nach /mnt/usb/boot/grub rüberkopiert

grub installiert:

1. Möglichkeit: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/usb /dev/sdc (device-map angepasst)

2. Möglichkeit: grub -> root (hd2,0) -> setup (hd2) -> quit

Die Stage-Dateien werden korrekt installiert. In die menu.lst hab ich auch schon bissel was reingeschrieben. Aber ich kriegs einfach nicht hin, dass der Rechner vom Stick bootet. Egal, was ich im Bootmenü auswähl, der Rechner startet vom Festplatten-Grub. Was mach ich falsch?

----------

## musv

Hmm, ok. Scheint sonst niemand das Problem zu haben. 

Jetzt kam noch ein zweites hinzu. Wie oben erwähnt, will der Grub den Stick nicht booten. Jetzt sitz ich hier an einem Randgruppenbetriebssystem (Windows), steck den Stick rein. Da bietet mir das dumme Windows an, den Stick zu formatieren. Kann angeblich nichts davon lesen. Die 4. primäre Partition ist - wie oben schon beschrieben - mit Fat formatiert. Was hab ich nun schon wieder falsch gemacht?

----------

## disi

Ich weiss nun nicht mehr, wie das bei mir genau assah.

Ich hatte BT4 und System Rescue auf einem Stick.

Wichtig hier war, die Partition mit Grub (Grub in /dev/sda1 installiert) in FAT32 und dann syslinux die erste Partition booten lassen.

Dann startet Grub und du kannst machen was willst du denn.

Wegen Windows, hast du auch den Disk Label mit fdisk auf DOS geaendert dann mkfs.vfat?

----------

## musv

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich weiss nun nicht mehr, wie das bei mir genau assah.
> 
> Ich hatte BT4 und System Rescue auf einem Stick.
> 
> Wichtig hier war, die Partition mit Grub (Grub in /dev/sda1 installiert) in FAT32 und dann syslinux die erste Partition booten lassen.
> ...

 

Danke, werd das mal probieren. Klingt zwar einleuchtend, aber irgendwie auch wie ein Workaround. Bisher dachte ich, dass Grub der Bootloader wär und man nicht noch einen Bootloader vor dem Bootloader schalten muss. 

 *disi wrote:*   

> Wegen Windows, hast du auch den Disk Label mit fdisk auf DOS geaendert dann mkfs.vfat?

 

Du meinst den Dateisystem-Typ? Den hab ich auf "0b" gesetzt, also W95 FAT32.

----------

## py-ro

Nur als Hinweis zu verstehen!

Wir haben das gleiche hier mit verschiedenen Sticks von Kingston mal probiert, keiner funktionierte, während es auf Anhieb mit einem poppeligen Noname-Stick funktionierte.

Py

[EDIT]Weder mit grub noch mit syslinux[/EDIT]

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

also ich habe mir auch schon mal einen USB-Gentoo-Stick gebaut, ist allersings schon 2 Jahre her. 

Das ganze hab ich gemacht, wei du auch geschrieben hast, partitoniert und grub drauf installiert. Wobei ich nur 2 Partitionen hatte, eine für das System und eine für die Daten. Hat eigentlich gut geklappt, aber leider nur auf wenigen Rechnern. Habe damals auch recherchiert, und man liest im Internet leider immer wieder, dass  die BIOS/Mainboard Hersteller ihre Hausaufgaben nicht machen und es bei einigen Rechnern schlicht nicht funktioniert. Dazu gibt es auch noch 2 Formen von bootbaren USB-Medien als HD oder Superfloppy formatiert. 

Um mir zu behlefen habe ich dann eine CD gebrannt über die ich dann das System von dem Stick gebootet habe. Umständlich aber ging zumindest auf allen Rechnern.

Grüße

Mattes

----------

## musv

Ich weiß noch nicht, wann ich dazu komme, da ich erstmal ein paar Tage kein Linux mehr hab.  :Sad: 

Ich werd die Methode von Disi probieren. Die Idee:

1. Partition: FAT oder NTFS, da Windows bei Sticks (Removable Device, Stichwort: RMB) nur die erste Partition erkennt. 

2. Partition: boot mit Grub

3. Partition: SysrescueCD

4. Partition: graf. aufgebohrtes Linux

Auf die 2. Partition (boot) werde ich mit syslinux zeigen lassen. Wie gesagt, ist erstmal nur die Planung. Ob's so funktioniert, weiß ich noch nicht.

----------

## mattes

Gibt es denn eigentlich ein neues Tool um den XServer automatisch zu konfigurieren? mit dem mkxf86config war ich nicht so wirklich zufrieden.

Der X-Server sollte ja inzwischen auch ohne Konfig auskommen, bei mir funktioniert es aber nicht ohne xorg.conf.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *mattes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der X-Server sollte ja inzwischen auch ohne Konfig auskommen, bei mir funktioniert es aber nicht ohne xorg.conf.

 

Auch wenn das ein wenig OT wird: Der X-Server braucht damit das klappt, Hal und diese fdi-Police Dateien, es ist dann so gedacht das, wenn deine Hardware in der Liste steckt, udev anhand der Vendor/Product Informationen automatisch die entsprechenden Policy lädt. Unter Ubuntu funktioniert das ja auch schon recht gut. Es gibt aber auch da noch immer Hardware die nicht erkannt wird.. und grade unter Linux muss man immer noch drauf achten was man hat und welche x86-input-X Pakete man zum Xorg noch emerged. Wirklich ausgereift ist das unter Gentoo noch nicht. Aber so viel Auto-Konfiguration möchte ich auch nicht haben. Man muss halt immer noch per Hand z.B. die Grafikkarte in die make.conf eintragen und selbst wenn es dort steht, dann kommt automatisch noch kein nvidia-drivers hinzu...

Ohne Hal kann man die xorg verwenden, mit braucht man die entsprechenden Policy, ich empfehle da immer das Arch-Linux Wiki, dort findet man umfangreiche Informationen zur Konfiguration von diesen fdi-Policy-XML Dateien.

----------

## mattes

So viel autoconfig möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht haben, ABER bei einem USB-Stick der möglichst in allen Rechnern laufen soll, kommt man nicht drumherum.

----------

## musv

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Wir haben das gleiche hier mit verschiedenen Sticks von Kingston mal probiert, keiner funktionierte, während es auf Anhieb mit einem poppeligen Noname-Stick funktionierte.
> 
> [EDIT]Weder mit grub noch mit syslinux[/EDIT]

 

Ok, hier mal der nächste Statusbericht: 

Ich hab's jetzt so gemacht, wie in meinem letzten Beitrag (4 Beiträge darüber).  Da nochmal die Zusammenfassung:

1. Partition: fat - Datenpartition

2. Partition: fat - boot mit Grub (boot-Flag)

3. Partition: ext2 - sysrescue

4. Partition: ext2 - livecd-Image

Syslinux wurde mit Zeiger auf die 2. Partition eingerichtet. 

Stick ist ein Kingston Data Traveler 2.0 mit 8 GB. 

Wie ich schon erwähnt hatte, beachtet Windows das RMB-Flag. Aus dem Grund sieht Win auch nur die 1. Partition. Das ist auch ok so, da ich die 1. Partition als Datenpartition eingerichtet hab. Ich hab das Teil jetzt bei mir zu Hause und auf dem Arbeitsrechner ausprobiert. Ergebnisse:

Zuhause: Bios erkennt den Stick als USB-FDD, spuckt 'ne Fehlermeldung aus, das kein gültiges Boot-Device vorliegt und scheitert. 

Arbeitsrechner: Bootet anstandslos von USB und lässt mich in den Grub. 

Scheint so, als ist neben dem USB-Stick selbst jetzt auch noch das jeweilige Bios der Rechner ein Unsicherheitsfaktor. Dabei ist mein Rechner wahrscheinlich noch neuer als der Arbeitsrechner.

Ach ja: Das LiveCD-Image (hab hier mal Suse genommen) will nicht per Grubzeile: chainloader +1 booten. Ein Kernelimage hab ich jedoch auch nicht gefunden. Jemand 'ne Ahnung, wie man sowas bootet? Soll ich das Ding tatsächlich auf FAT speichern?

----------

## disi

Bloede Frage, was hast du denn fuer ein Board/BIOS?

Ich hatte das getestet mit ASUS Crosshair III Formula, ASUS M2N-SLI deluxe, Dell GX270 und verschiedene Fujitsu Laptops/Desktops Modelle und keine Probleme.

Ich muss mir auch wieder so einen Stick bauen.  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *disi wrote:*   

> Bloede Frage, was hast du denn fuer ein Board/BIOS?

 

ABIT A-N68SV

----------

